# well PIFFLE



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I just saw on entry express that Backwater Retriever Club's spring hunt tests, at which I had intended to make Tito's SH debut, have been moved from the weekend of April 14-16 to the weekend of March 30-April 1.
I really wanted to enter this one, as it's a double SH, which is rare around here. 
Well drat, we probably will just be getting back into the water that weekend. Mid-March is typically too cold to do any water work, and I sure as heck can't enter him if he hasn't been in the water since early October. Even mid-April would have been pushing it, but might have been do-able.
I'm bummed.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Bummer! I know I was a little concerned as our first hunt test of the year was Dooley's first water exposure since the prior year. He did fine, because I was able to hold him, but I can understand where you are coming from, especially since Tito really, really loves water and in Senior there is no holding.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I know you want to run him but feel leary about his performance..I would do it anyways. He might surprise you.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

That club is very aware that it is an early test and a lot of dogs will not have had much water work. My friend Blake, who is one of the key people in organizing that test, likes to give his judges running water for the spring test--it is warmer than a deep pond and the dogs can move faster. So if he is working well, I would not be too worried about that test. It would be more of an issue if you were going farther south to where dogs had the opportunity to be working water.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks Shelly, that's really good to know. In this area, it will be the first water for most of the dogs. 
If it's running water, we might be okay. The issue is his water blinds.....he tends to flip me the paw sometimes....Dan feels that if we can get his land blinds 1000% successful, 3 cold blinds in a row anywhere, any time, he will *probably* be okay in the water. 
Maybe.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

I say go for it. The worst you will get is a valuable learning experience which cannot be duplicated in training. The best you will get is two SH legs.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I like Dan's and Anney's thinking. If the club is aware that it is early for water and Tito is doing really good on land, why not go for it!


----------

